# Acela Blackout



## Acela150 (May 26, 2010)

Hey All,

I forget the times that Acela blackouts apply. Does anyone know? I'm looking mostly for PM times.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 27, 2010)

> Redemption for Amtrak Travel Rewards is not available for travel on certain trains and/or certain times and dates. For the period from January 3, 2010 through January 3, 2011, travel origination on Redemption awards may not occur on the following dates/times: (i) on all Amtrak services, January 3-4, 2010; February 12, 2010; February 15, 2010; April 2, 2010; April 4-5, 2010; November 23-24, 2010; November 27-29, 2010; December 17-23, 2010; December 26-30, 2010 and January 2-3, 2011. (ii) on Acela service, weekday travel origination may not occur from any boarding point between start-of-service and 8:59 a.m. inclusive, or between 2:00 p.m. and 5:59 p.m. inclusive (weekend Acela travel is permitted at any time except on any weekend dates defined in item (i) above); and (iii) Please contact 1-800-307-5000 for blackout periods applicable to travel beginning January 2011.


----------

